# صلاة للتوبة



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2009)

ربى وألهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح . كنز الرحمة ونبع الخلاص أتى إليك مقراً بذنوبى . أعترف بأنى بوقاحة تجاسرت ودنست هيكلك المقدس بخطاياى والأن ألجأ إلى رحمتك وتحننك , لأن مراحمك لا تحصى وأنك لا ترد خاطئاً أقبل إليك فها أنا يا رب معترفاً بأن أثامى قد طمت فوق رأسى كحمل ثقيل وقد فارقتنى قوتى . فلا تحجب وجهك عنى لئلا أرتاع ولا توبخنى بغضبك ولا تؤدبنى بغيظك .
 ولا تحاكمنى بحسب أستحقاقى إرحمنى يا رب فأنى ضعيف . أذكر يا رب أنى عمل يديك وأرأف بى لا تدخل فى محاكمة مع عبدك لأنه لن يتبرر قدامك حى عُد وألبسنى حلة جديده تليق لمجدك إغفر لى وسامحنى لأترنم قائلاً : طوبى لمن غُفر إثمه . وسترت خطيته . أعترف لك بخطيتى ولا أكتم إثمى : قلت أعترف للرب بذنبى وأنك رفعت أثام خطيتى . أمين
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 يناير 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الجميلة
محبة الرب ترعاكي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووووووى يا فراشه


ميرررررسى على الصلاه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

اميـــن

صلاه جميله جداااااااااااااا يا فراشه

شكرااااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

*عارفة اهم حاجة فى رأى فى الصلاة الرائعة دى انها فيها ثقة ورجاء فى محبة ربنا لينا وانة عند اعترفنا بخطيتنا لايعود يذكرها ميرسى ليكى كالعادة فراشة عل تأملاتك الجميلة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الجميلة​
> محبة الرب ترعاكي


 وترعاكي

ميرسي على مرورك الجميل​


kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووووووى يا فراشه​
> 
> ...



 ميرسي يا مان على مرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


كليمو قال:


> اميـــن
> 
> صلاه جميله جداااااااااااااا يا فراشه
> 
> ...


 ميرسي خالص يا كليم

يسوع يفرح قلبك


grges monir قال:


> *عارفة اهم حاجة فى رأى فى الصلاة الرائعة دى انها فيها ثقة ورجاء فى محبة ربنا لينا وانة عند اعترفنا بخطيتنا لايعود يذكرها ميرسى ليكى كالعادة فراشة عل تأملاتك الجميلة*


 ميرسي خالص يا جرجس على تعليقك الجميل

ربنا يباركك و يحفظك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 يناير 2009)

*اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا فروشة على الصلاة الرائعة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي بريكسيلا ​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

صلاتي أختي هي صلواتنا جميعا" ...يارب نعترف بذنوبنا وتعدياتنا .....يارب أغفر


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى فراشتنا الجميلة صلاة راائعه

ربنا بفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 مايو 2009)

*رووووعة يا فوشي
صلاة جميلة جدا بجد 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


----------

